# Whats the difference between the Classic 74507BCN and RI8161



## Jana (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

I've been doing lots of searches on the Classic and came across this forum. As you are all experts I though I would join and ask about the difference between the two machines. Pixmania have the 74507 on offer today for £193 but it's still a lot of money to pay and then find out I would have been better with the R18161.

Thanks Jana


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but believe these are just different part numbers since the integration into the Philips / Saeco range

Gaggia 74507 or 74507bcn

Philips RI8161/40

There is nothing in the spec that I can see sets these 2 machines apart

I don't work for Gaggia so cannot conclusively rule out any differences though


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

You will need to confirm this with the Gaggia Classics experts on this forum, but as far as I am aware one Gaggia Classic is pretty much the same as another, although recent ones do come with a pressurised basket (which is probably best exchanged for an old style basket). I have looked at pics and specs of the two machines and the only difference I could see was that one had a printed logo while the other had a stuck-on badge. It might be that one code is pre the Philips/Saeco takeover.

Ah! Glenn I see that you got there just before me.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Jana,

I can confirm for you that 74507BCN is the pre-Philips coding in which Gaggia used and the later is of course Philips own coding. Apart from that the models are exactly the same in every way. The only differences you may get with similar looking machines is that the Coffee and the Gaggia Deluxe don't have the solenoid valves. Better sticking with the classic 'Classic' i say! Also if you see a company selling the Classic at under £200 then i would call that a bargain and go for it. This machine will serve you well and last a long time indeed.


----------

